

Made a Landing Page for My App - antoniuschan99
http://www.kokotop.com

======
mneumegen
It's pretty broken in Chrome

~~~
antoniuschan99
shoot which version are you using? i don't see any issues?

~~~
mneumegen
Oh it wasn't Chrome is was my screen size. Make sure it works on lower
resolutions. The video overlapped the content.

